

Ask HN: TimeWarner vs CBS. What annoy's you the most about cable companies - shenoybr
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-ct-cbs-time-warner-cable-20130828,0,3160699.story

======
shenoybr
Should cable companies be allowed to black out channels or should broadcast
networks reduce their retransmission fees?

